# Things you would like to do to your rig but would never get away with



## steveshurtleff (Apr 29, 2011)

First off, PLEASE don't take this thread seriously!

I'd love to mount loudspeakers on the side of the rig (especially if it's a helicopter) and start playing Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries on the way to a scene (or ER).

Yes, this was mentioned back in '08 in a thread about theme music.

Still, it would be funny...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2011)

Put a push bar on the front of the unit. If cars don't pull over just ram them and push them aside. 

Long travel suspension. To make the ride alot smoother.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 29, 2011)

Spinney rims, a fold out bed for those one hour plus return trips after a drop off, and a built in coffee machine.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2011)

A DVD player and xbox for long IFT trips. 

A front seat that actually reclines and enough leg room for me to stretch out. 

Laser cannon on the front to eliminate the drivers that don't "pull to the right for sirens and lights"

A heated/cooled compartment for my snacks. 

Voice activated lights/vent control in the back. 

A super soaker filled with versed or droperidol for psychs.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 29, 2011)

Taxi/limo tags instead of ambulance license plates, and a black/yellow checker pattern as a paint job. Super beefed up rear floods so that I can blind the tailgater that rides two feet off my bumper while I'm running hot through traffic.


----------



## Bosco578 (Apr 29, 2011)

Turn the main O2 on and torch it. POS Units we have.


----------



## firetender (Apr 29, 2011)

An ejection seat, passenger side, for the hysterical Aunt who insists on riding in and the partner who won't shut up!


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought of another one:  How about Ben-Hur chariot-style rotating blades on the wheels?


----------



## nemedic (Apr 29, 2011)

Or the front license plate that flips up to reveal the rocket launcher. As well as a similar system in the back, but with nails, to deter lookieloos and crazy family tailgating you


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Did a few modifications to our trucks via, leg hangin out the side door with  flashing red eyes in the rear windows for Halloween, Christmas lights and disco ball for New Years....oh, and the hawaiian theme was cool too. A crew bimped their fender so, I put a 2 foot bandaid over it, which didn't go real big with the guy who crashed into those orange barrels :excl: It's fun to work near a novelty store ^_^ 

The boss wouldn't let us have mounted guns so, we settled for festive. The trouble I've gotten in hasn't been bad but, it isn't something I'd suggest if ya work for prudes. Though I think the Sups may have liked it all, they made us remove the decor anyway. The most trouble I ever got into was when I tossed the fake leg to a 3rd ride newbie on an accident scene and he up-n-quit. Sissy!


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 29, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> First off, PLEASE don't take this thread seriously!
> 
> I'd love to mount loudspeakers on the side of the rig (especially if it's a helicopter) and start playing Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries on the way to a scene (or ER).
> 
> ...


Just have someone recite Vogon poetry over your loudspeaker...


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 29, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> Just have someone recite Vogon poetry over your loudspeaker...



Nooooooooooooooo!  Anything but that!


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm glad _someone _knows of what I "speak."  

For that _one_ ambulance that just won't _ever_ cooperate: Launch it thusly:







Unfortunately, that could only be done once...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd like to drive the older ones into the lake and watch them sink from the shore.  "Sorry, can't respond to the call, trucks underwater. "


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 29, 2011)

Or another:

"Dispatch, please log us off 10-7 OD. Ending Mileage... BOOM!!!!...."







"... won't matter."


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2011)

*Let's see....*

Intercom THAT WORKS.
Rear A/C and vent fan THAT WORK.
PA system THAT WORKS.
Link from radio to PA system so I can hear radio if I'm outside the unit, or make remote PA annoucments using my handheld radio as a mike..
Wait, I'm describing my LAST ambulance!


(Kid starts snooping, I'm a hundred yards off, so as he starts to open the door the ambulance says "Get your hands off me and step back!!").B)


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 29, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Intercom THAT WORKS.
> Rear A/C and vent fan THAT WORK.
> PA system THAT WORKS.
> Link from radio to PA system so I can hear radio if I'm outside the unit, or make remote PA annoucments using my handheld radio as a mike..
> ...



Foul!  Those would probably be acceptable changes/mods...


----------



## johnrsemt (May 2, 2011)

My old partner and I put in a long request for:  spinners, Chrome everywhere, low rider tires,  hydraulics to lift and lower the truck;   Hi power Amp and Kicker's  and Bass Tube:  PA that would connect to the radio so we could hear outside.   total price was over $6,000  (we had estimates)

   When management stopped laughing and refused it all we  turned in a request for a light bar;  and got it the next day.  they other shift on the truck without a light bar had been asking for one for 3 months with no luck;  we got ours in 3 shifts.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 3, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> First off, PLEASE don't take this thread seriously!
> 
> I'd love to mount loudspeakers on the side of the rig (especially if it's a helicopter) and start playing Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries on the way to a scene (or ER).
> 
> ...



I'd prefer Ludacris' Move B****, get out the way


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I'd prefer Ludacris' Move B****, get out the way



:lol: I like your style


----------



## dmc2007 (May 3, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I'd prefer Ludacris' Move B****, get out the way



It needs to be a siren tone.  Imagine it with a rumbler.


----------



## AndyK (May 9, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> First off, PLEASE don't take this thread seriously!
> 
> I'd love to mount loudspeakers on the side of the rig (especially if it's a helicopter) and start playing Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries on the way to a scene (or ER).
> 
> ...



Wouldn't "Rescue Me" be more appropriate?


----------



## firecoins (May 9, 2011)

2 words.....cup holders!


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 9, 2011)

i like the push bumper idea, i also am a huge fan of loud music so a nicer speaker system and indash dvd player for sitting at post would certainly be nice, i have actually discussed that option with my boss


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2011)

firecoins said:


> 2 words.....cup holders!



Really? All my rigs have cup holders.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2011)

firecoins said:


> 2 words.....cup holders!



Make some...... Take 2 foam headbeds (if you have them) cut holes in them. Stick them together then stick them where ever you want. Also makes a really good HT holder


----------



## ShotMedic (May 11, 2011)

A Multi-lingual PA translator so when i say (Please) pull the right and stop i can pick which language i want it to be announced in...


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Really? All my rigs have cup holders.





Jealous.


----------



## njff/emt (May 13, 2011)

Air Horns and Bumper mounted Q Siren on all rigs


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Jealous.



Instant cup holder for the ambulances that don't have them...


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> i like the push bumper idea, i also am a huge fan of loud music so a nicer speaker system and indash dvd player for sitting at post would certainly be nice, i have actually discussed that option with my boss



Invest in a set of these instead of destroying your partner's hearing. Personally, I have a strict "No loud music" rule on my ambulance. It's a safety rule, so it's not up to debate.


----------



## socalmedic (May 13, 2011)

unless your with a medic, then its his/her ambulance... i am with you though, i usually have to turn down my emts music.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> unless your with a medic, then its his/her ambulance... i am with you though, i usually have to turn down my emts music.



Ugh... You old people.


----------



## firecoins (May 14, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Really? All my rigs have cup holders.



REALLY!  no cup holders.


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 19, 2011)

How about one of those spring loaded, giant boxing gloves, mounted just to the side of the patient's head.  For every stupid statement, request, or insult thrown my way, they get walloped...


----------



## TS2Fast50187 (May 23, 2011)

Definately push bars on the front, Oh and how about a GPS system connected to dispatch to download a map to the location, because in out of the way locations, like farms and such, it's better than breaking out the Rand McNalley and guessing oh and maybe saving some time to the location.  How about an upgrade on the new generation of rigs to the Ford 650 with the new engine, and larger space accomodations, esp when dealing with the larger patients.  An air ride suspension for smoother ride on those crappy or unfinished roads and oh it automatically lowers down for easier entry and exit with patients.  Wow I could go on and on about how to help better emergency services but the politics involved keep us from best equipment to do our jobs more efficently and effectively.  Even with budget cuts and all this is something not to skimp on.


----------



## EMTswag (Jun 29, 2011)

firecoins said:


> 2 words.....cup holders!



i like the innovation of using the CID blocks as cup holders too much. Fits a dunkin donuts cup perfectly!


----------



## Bosco836 (Jun 29, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> A DVD player and xbox for long IFT trips.



It looks like someone in Detroit, MI had a similar idea....See the attached picture and pay particular attention to the right side of the ambulance next to the door.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2011)

Bosco836 said:


> It looks like someone in Detroit, MI had a similar idea....See the attached picture and pay particular attention to the right side of the ambulance next to the door.



They also have playstations on board


----------



## steveshurtleff (Jun 30, 2011)

Bosco836 said:


> It looks like someone in Detroit, MI had a similar idea....See the attached picture and pay particular attention to the right side of the ambulance next to the door.



I see it, but...ummm...why?  It's an emergency vehicle, not an RV.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 30, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> I see it, but...ummm...why?  It's an emergency vehicle, not an RV.



...long distance interfacility transports...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 30, 2011)

How about a kickstand? You know like on a bycicle. I want one of those on my rescue.


----------



## steveshurtleff (Jun 30, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> How about a kickstand? You know like on a bycicle. I want one of those on my rescue.



Actually, I can picture that, and it would have humor value.  So would an old-style engine crank hande on the front.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> I see it, but...ummm...why?  It's an emergency vehicle, not an RV.



Lol we actually have flip-down DVD players in our boxes, and we aren't even IFT  The idea was to show informational videos to the patient while transporting to the hospital, like something on HIPPA Rights. The only time it ever gets used, though, is when we throw Lion King on for pedis


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 5, 2011)

How about a large spatula mounted on the front of the truck?  if the car won't get out of the way,  flip him off the road.   They will never, not move out of the way again.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was thinking I'd like one of those square shaped flashers like on the back sides of the box, but mounted on the roof, pointing strait up. It would have it's own switch and you could turn it on when the air amb was looking for you.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I was thinking I'd like one of those square shaped flashers like on the back sides of the box, but mounted on the roof, pointing strait up. It would have it's own switch and you could turn it on when the air amb was looking for you.



Do you have a spotlight mounted on the A pillar?  You could always just point that up.


----------



## Nickb (Aug 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Invest in a set of these instead of destroying your partner's hearing. Personally, I have a strict "No loud music" rule on my ambulance. It's a safety rule, so it's not up to debate.



I don't allow music at all unless the pt request it. I like to hear what the rig/ motor are doing. And our rig have DVD players in the dash I love were I work they rake care of us.


----------



## Iodine (Sep 6, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Do you have a spotlight mounted on the A pillar?  You could always just point that up.



Or a Bat Signal...


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

or the Brown signal, a big projected Cat in the Hat hat in the sky


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just thinking again.....

You know those lights that were popular back a while that sort of randomly bounce around inside the housing? It sort of wobbles more than having any set pattern? Well, how about one of those mounted on the front of the rig, but with a visible laser that projects a beam maybe 500 feet long. It work wonders at those blind intersections where people always pull out in front of you. This way, people on cross streets would see this red beam bouncing around in the air long before you got to the intersection. How cool would that be?

Of course it'll take some kind of eye safe laser that has yet to he developed I am sure, but when they finally do develop that, I'd really like to see one mounted like I described.


----------



## gw812 (Sep 6, 2011)

Frozen margarita machine


----------



## steveshurtleff (Sep 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Just thinking again.....
> 
> You know those lights that were popular back a while that sort of randomly bounce around inside the housing? It sort of wobbles more than having any set pattern? Well, how about one of those mounted on the front of the rig, but with a visible laser that projects a beam maybe 500 feet long. It work wonders at those blind intersections where people always pull out in front of you. This way, people on cross streets would see this red beam bouncing around in the air long before you got to the intersection. How cool would that be?
> 
> Of course it'll take some kind of eye safe laser that has yet to he developed I am sure, but when they finally do develop that, I'd really like to see one mounted like I described.



Easy.  Now that Pink Floyd is no more, find a way to mount the laser and light display from the PULSE tour on the outside of the rig.  If that doesn't get attention, nothing will.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Of course it'll take some kind of eye safe laser that has yet to he developed I am sure, but when they finally do develop that, I'd really like to see one mounted like I described.



Nope, should be doable now. Light show lasers are generally eyesafe past a certain distance because of beam dispersion, and this would be a similar setup. Having lights that were easily visible at intersections before you arrive at the intersection seems like a great idea to let people know you're coming.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 6, 2011)

I wanna do this to my type II

http://www.mattracks.com/html/customer_photo_slide_show_25.htm

Now, to some of the other posts.

Patient Compartment:
AM/FM Radio
DVD Player
Game Console
MP3 Player through speakers
Cup Holders

Driver Compartment:
Sirius Satellite Radio
AM/FM Radio
GPS
MP3 Audio/Video input
USB Audio/Video input
SD Card Audio/Video Input
DVD Player
FLIR
Patient Cam
Rear View Cam
Blind Spot Cams
Cup Holders

Hmm, That's all stuff I've already got...I dunno what I can add?  I suppose if the power inverter could handle a microwave we'd have that too.  [/brag]

Here's a link to cup holders like mine....
http://www.gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=3044

These are multirole IFT and 911 units with 2 hour + transport times.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 6, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Hmm, That's all stuff I've already got...I dunno what I can add?  I suppose if the power inverter could handle a microwave we'd have that too.  [/brag]



Forgive me for not believing you have FLIR on your rig...


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 6, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Forgive me for not believing you have FLIR on your rig...




I don't have a FLIR in my rig, but I do in my ambulances.

You are forgiven for not believing me, but I'm not the lying type.

http://paramedic-network-news.com/?p=871#more-871

Need any evidence on the other stuff too?


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 6, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I don't have a FLIR in my rig, but I do in my ambulances.
> 
> You are forgiven for not believing me, but I'm not the lying type.
> 
> ...



I cant even get my company to buy a nice TV for the station. you guys and you government health care...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I cant even get my company to buy a nice TV for the station. you guys and you government health care...



I know, right?


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 6, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I cant even get my company to buy a nice TV for the station. you guys and you government health care...



Umm, Private Service,


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Just thinking again.....



Trick I learned from a local Sheriff's deputy, have your partner wave your spotlight on the traffic signal as you're coming up to the intersection, it will usually at least give them pause.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Trick I learned from a local Sheriff's deputy, have your partner wave your spotlight on the traffic signal as you're coming up to the intersection, it will usually at least give them pause.



But that is no where near as cool as a red laser light beam bouncing around 6 feet off the ground. 

Good idea though. I'm gonna try that next time we have to go code 3 through a blind intersection.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 6, 2011)

I want Death Ray.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I don't have a FLIR in my rig, but I do in my ambulances.
> 
> You are forgiven for not believing me, but I'm not the lying type.
> 
> ...



Is the FLIR camera moveable or is it look ahead only? Seems like if you could move it you'd have a great way to look for people ejected from vehicles or hiding psych patients. I guess you could always just aim the vehicle ahead though.

Must be nice for driving in fog.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 7, 2011)

They're mounted to point directly forward.  It could be easily made to move though if we put it onto a remote platform, but we don't really need it.  We've already had good luck in finding ejected MVA patients with it as well as searching for missing persons.  Like you said, just move the unit to point where you want.

The police have actually asked to borrow it a couple of times to help find people hiding on them during a foot pursuit.

Before we had the FLIR installed we were using 4x night vision binoculars.  Before JesusFreak implies that I'm a liar again let me assure you they were russian military surplus and are true night vision, not some infrared toy.

FLIR isn't as good as you might think in the fog, or blowing snow, or rain as you might think.  I might be able to see about 50% farther in fog and blowing snow, in the rain it's almost useless.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 7, 2011)

we've already got those front bumper bar things... I'd like to put a stripper pole in the back. That would be very handy. Maybe a mini-fridge too.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Forgive me for not believing you have FLIR on your rig...



Here I thought that if you were studdly enough to make such an accusation that you'd also be able to man up and apologise when you were proven wrong.

I guess you aren't.  I'm not surprised really.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> we've already got those front bumper bar things... I'd like to put a stripper pole in the back. That would be very handy. Maybe a mini-fridge too.



The pole in the ceiling isn't good enough? Surely you can have plenty of fun with that one...


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> The pole in the ceiling isn't good enough? Surely you can have plenty of fun with that one...



Depends how serurely they're mounted.  Some you can swing on, some you can't.


----------



## Chupathangy (Sep 9, 2011)

Put a sign that says "We reserve the right to refuse service anyone" on the back


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 10, 2011)

Get gurneys that actually work!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 10, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Get gurneys that actually work!



We've got stryker pros on all of our ambulances. Even if the battery dies, they still work.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> We've got stryker pros on all of our ambulances. Even if the battery dies, they still work.



Theyre a PITA to work against the hydraulics. Nearly dumped a patient trying to put up the carriage.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Get gurneys that actually work!



I'm with you on that one.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Get gurneys that actually work!




It was so much easier in the past. ...(and a galaxy far far away)


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It was so much easier in the past. ...(and a galaxy far far away)



That applies to so many things... Especially within EMS.^_^


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 14, 2011)

A stereo system with a CD player or aux port and drive around with a Jolly Roger flag.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 14, 2011)

I just want a disco ball and some lights for the weekend disco party me and my partner have


----------



## Wes (Sep 14, 2011)

Two things:

1) A speaker playing music like the ice cream man.

2) As an attorney and paramedic, I want a sign on the ceiling above the head of the stretcher that reads, "If you can read this, you may be eligible for a cash settlement."


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nah I want my speaker to be playing Move B:censored:tch by Ludacris...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

They actually raced this in the baja 1000. A service in my area apparently has some awesome managment. 

This ladies and gents... This is an ambulance.h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

Which company raced that piece of absurd engineering?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Which company raced that piece of absurd engineering?



CRA - County Rescue Ambulance out here in So-Cal


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

The image is a little small... But its a humvee, converted to an ambulance... With a snow tracks coversion...


Also: The top ten coolest ambulance *thats the authors words not mine*

http://www.loqu.com/top-10-cool-ambulance-vehicles/blogs/kylewang-3546


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 14, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Forgive me for not believing you have FLIR on your rig...



Come visit us in the great white north. FLIR and MATTRACKS not all that uncommon. AK started by putting them in snowplows to keep Thompson Pass clear and they took off from there.

Have similar system in my BMW but find over 40 mph it makes me dizzy to watch it for long.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 18, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> They actually raced this in the baja 1000. A service in my area apparently has some awesome managment.
> 
> This ladies and gents... This is an ambulance.h34r:



That looks like a rollover waiting to happen...


----------



## mikie (Sep 18, 2011)

*My requests...*


Wi-Fi hotspot (for personal use, obviously)
Better sound system with iPod and/or Bluetooth capability
Wireless telemetry (I HATE WIRES! gah!)
TV in the rear (satellite, duh!)
Customizable Electronic signs like on buses for uses such as "Out of Service," "Move over!" "Call back in an hour" etc
Personal module for refreshments (climate controlled), preferably a Slurpee machine.
added: a sink! (though I really don't want to have to deal with all the issues that would come with the plumbing) and perhaps some sort of drain on the floor


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> CRA - County Rescue Ambulance out here in So-Cal



That ambulance was built only to race. It was raced by Symons Event Safety/Ambulance. They do medical for the Baja 1000 (where the ambulance was raced.) the ambulance got about 50 miles before the transmission blew ending the race.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> That ambulance was built only to race. It was raced by Symons Event Safety/Ambulance. They do medical for the Baja 1000 (where the ambulance was raced.) the ambulance got about 50 miles before the transmission blew ending the race.



AHH THATS WHO IT WAS... I coulda swore it was CRA... Yup, I hear their gonna swap the trans and try again.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 19, 2011)

mikie said:


> Wi-Fi hotspot (for personal use, obviously)
> Better sound system with iPod and/or Bluetooth capability
> Wireless telemetry (I HATE WIRES! gah!)
> TV in the rear (satellite, duh!)
> ...



I have a hotspot, my rigs have ipod hook ups, and I have a 12v fridge that I bought for my personal use


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> AHH THATS WHO IT WAS... I coulda swore it was CRA... Yup, I hear their gonna swap the trans and try again.



Yeah it was Symons. I would love to be on the team that drives it but I don't work at Symons that much to even be considered.


----------



## NREMTB12 (Sep 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> A DVD player and xbox for long IFT trips.
> 
> A front seat that actually reclines and enough leg room for me to stretch out.
> 
> ...


amen!


----------



## Missedcue (Oct 3, 2011)

Give me an underglow kit that's attached to my priority lights as well as a smoke machine and strobes in the back so that we could really make an entrance on scene.


----------



## Missedcue (Oct 3, 2011)

Wes said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) A speaker playing music like the ice cream man.
> 
> 2) As an attorney and paramedic, I want a sign on the ceiling above the head of the stretcher that reads, "If you can read this, you may be eligible for a cash settlement."



I have definitely played the ice cream truck song through my PA while rolling into HQ after a shift.


----------



## Missedcue (Oct 3, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> Actually, I can picture that, and it would have humor value.  So would an old-style engine crank hande on the front.



LOL... very reassuring to patients. "Hang on, we just need to find a big hill to roll down, then we'll get you to the hospital."


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

mikie said:


> Wi-Fi hotspot (for personal use, obviously)
> Better sound system with iPod and/or Bluetooth capability
> Wireless telemetry (I HATE WIRES! gah!)
> TV in the rear (satellite, duh!)
> ...





Wifi - don't you have tethering?
Telemetry - still has wires
TV - Got an Ipad or Tablet? Netflix and hulu should fix that
Module for Drinks - mini fridge or Cigarette lighter cooler?
Signage - would be cool
Sound system - I totally give you that one


----------



## mattulance (Oct 29, 2011)

Hell I'd settle for cup holders and A/C that works. 

But sub woofers would be nice , 22" spnners.....

wait I'm in the IE so 33" super swampers and pre-runner with a monster sticker on the back widow-- whats up bro?


----------



## minimunchkinx3 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Best siren ever*

Have a siren that sings "MOVE B*TCH GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY" When going lights and sirens to a call


----------



## wildthingmax (Jul 31, 2012)

Make the heap into a convertible. Box AC's work sometimes which is no bueno in Humid NC summers


----------



## armywifeemt (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a wifi hotspot in my truck but its locked down so we can only access it with our toughbooks, which are also locked down so we can only access a specific set of websites  

I want a sign I can flash on the back that says "STOP TAILGATING ME, A**HOLE" 

I wouldn't mind some decent woofers... we do have CD players though, which, despite being pretty much dated technology at this point, still gives me the ability to choose my own music rather than being radio dependent. 

What I would really like to do to my rig is drive it off a cliff and never see it again, then get my supervisor to replace it with a *REAL* ambulance (we use type 2s)


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 1, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> I want a sign I can flash on the back that says "STOP TAILGATING ME, A**HOLE"



They're called rear scene lights.


----------



## armywifeemt (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah but that is really only super effective at night...


----------

